# Amplificador de seis canales en una sola plaqueta? recomendaciones...



## D3NIS (Jun 29, 2009)

Buenas noches gente buena, estuve buscando hace una semana en el foro, me lei todo, empece con dudas y termine con mas dudas. El tema es que quiero hacer un amplificador de 6 canales,  yo se que hay muchos en el foro, pero nunca terminan de convecerme, primero decidi hacer 2 amplificador con el tda 7377 para los satelites, pero me quedo en dudas para el parlante central, no se si existiria algun tda con la misma potencia que este pero en mono, con el subwoofer encontre varios amplificador que hacen la suma en watts de los 4 canales del tda 7377 pero lo tengo que alimentar con otro transformador mas y la verdad que se me viene complicando cada vez. 
Yo no se mucho de electronica, tengo muchas ganas de aprender y lo estoy haciendo con ustedes. en cuanto sepa un poco mas compartire con ustedes mi sabiduria jeje, pero ahora necesito que me ayuden con alguna una solucion. Es para conectar a mi PC con una placa de sonido esta es de 8 canales pero la voy a usar en 6, mi pieza tiene 4x5 mts, pero me encantaria que sobre un poco mas de potencia, por si alguna  vez quiero transladarolos a algun lugar mas grande.
 Mi idea es armarlo todo desde cero, las cajas, comprar los parlantes de calidad media, y hacerme la potencia, Si ustedes pueden facilitarme alguna potencia mono o estereo q sirvan para los 5 satellites y para el woofer en una sola plaqueta o en varias pero con un solo transformador o fuente, estaria agradecido, ojala se haya entendido..saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 30, 2009)

Amigo utiliza el 2 LM1876(IC estereo de 20W) para los satelitales, 1 LM1875 (20W mono, un poco mas en 4ohm) para el central y un LM1876 en puente para el wofer en total son 3 LM1876 y 1 LM1875 que cuestan relatibamente barato y son de mejor calidad que los TDA , los alimentas todos con la misma fuente.. y te queda un equipo muy bueno....


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hola Denis
aqui te dejo dos links, espero te sirvan

http://www.circuit-projects.com/audio/amplificadorfier-with-quadraphonic-pattern-by-lm1877.html

http://www.elecfree.com/electronic/quadraphonic-amplificadorfier-for-computer-by-lm1877/

Salu2
Mac


----------



## D3NIS (Jun 30, 2009)

Gracias por las respuestas, la verdad que no sabia de la existencia de los LM***, yo soy de Argentina, en que precio andarian esos integrados?el LM 1876 y 1875?, encontre por la web unos circuitos impresos para armarlos a esos integrados, pero la verdad que no encuentro por ningun lado con que transformador las tengo que usar a las 4 potencias? existe alguna placa por el foro que yo no haya visto que tenga los 6 canales en una sola plaqueta? o no es muy bueno eso?, gracias...


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 30, 2009)

las plaqueta es cuestion de gustos.. esos integrado rondan los 25$ y llevan poco componentes activos... con un transformador de 15 0 15 por unos 5A alimentas todo y te ueda un exlente sistema...


----------



## D3NIS (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfecto MFK08, voy a poner manos a la obra ni bien termine los finales, segun hablan en la web tienen muy buena calidad de sonido esos integrados, ojala que consiga todos los componentes..tengo unas ganas de un buen sonido de una vez por todas, jajaj, exitos che!


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 30, 2009)

uerte en tu proyecto y comenta como te va


----------

